# Can I change the sheen of a paint?



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

So I bought a house and the old owner decided to do me a 'favour' and cover the nail and screw holes around the house. They did a terrible job. Huge patches of white compound all over the place, and they didn't even fill in the holes. I would have rather had their nails still in there, I could just hand something on it.

So in the kitchen there were many patches. I redid the patch with sanding, and primed the patches. I cut a piece of the drywall out so I could take it into the Home Depot to get it colour matched.

Using the piece I had, and the fact that it was a kitchen, the associate suggested the Kitchen & Bath paint (forget what brand).

The paints colour is a great match, but the sheen is not. The paint is too shiny and the patches are noticeable.

*I know this is a stretch, but I'm wondering if there is an additive I can put into the paint to dull it a bit. Maybe like a chalky substance.*

I could just repaint the certain wall in the kitchen, but I still wouldn't use this shiny paint. It shows too many flaws.

Any ideas?


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

Sherwin Williams has a product but it would be for Sherwin Williams paints only.

most SW employees dont even know about it. the sales code is F63T1. 

i would recommend buying new material that is the sheen you want


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

The K&B paint is probably an eggshell. (I think HD's K&B is a Glidden...) You probably need a flat to match the existing paint. There are no magic compounds to change the sheen of a paint; unsurprisingly, the underpaid clerk failed to check the sheen on your sample when he suggested a paint. (This is sadly typical for Big Box paint dept. help...)

However, for a kitchen, flat paint is probably not the best choice; it stands up rather poorly to scrubbing. I suggest either Sherwin Duration Matte or Ben Moore Aura Matte for this use. Certainly not HD paint...

SirWired


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

The Sherwin Williams product i mentioned is a "magic product" that reduces sheen of materials.


----------



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

I Googled and looks like it is called Polane Flattening Paste. It could be for industrial painting purposes. 

Its listed on here: http://www.noisecontrolproducts.com/custom_colors.html

I'll go check it out, it wouldn't hurt as I can't really use the paint as it is.


----------



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

SW could order it by the gallon for $50 or so. Good to know, but that is well over the cost of my paint.

I'll just buy new paint.

Thanks all.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've used SWP's flattening agent before and if I remember correctly it's only for oil base coatings. ..... and other than an extreme rare case wouldn't make any sense when it comes to touch up - quicker/easier to repaint the wall!


wow, just noticed this thread is over 8 yrs old lain:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

mark sr said:


> I've used SWP's flattening agent before and if I remember correctly it's only for oil base coatings. ..... and other than an extreme rare case wouldn't make any sense when it comes to touch up - quicker/easier to repaint the wall!
> 
> 
> wow, just noticed this thread is over 8 yrs old lain:


Yeah, Mark, where did you find this thread? Yikes!:surprise:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Somebody had replied to it which brought it to the top of the board - I guess they got booted.


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

Happy I read the rest of the replies before responding, LOL.

John


----------

